# oil pump whine



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

like it says, my pump started whining,then my oil pressure sending unit (blue)started too leak,next my rear main is leaking, i think my pump bypass is stuck,any opinions? have no way of checking pressure.


----------

